# ''Real'' Pipe Mud



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have 2 MM Legends that I was ready to give up on. The shank had burned back to be even with the chamber wall. This left a huge void that collected unburnable dottle and moisture, which lead to a very lousy smoke. From reading these forums, it seemed clear to me that they were excellent candidates for mudding.

The problem is I don't smoke cigars or know anyone who does. Since I life in GA, what I have is clay. I put the 2 Legends out in the sun to dry and freshen. Several hours later I mixed up some ''Georgia White Dirt'' (kaolin clay) and water to a thick paste. I whittled a paddle out of some kindling to apply it with. I inserted a pipe cleaner thru the shank all the way to serve as a depth gauge. Before removing that pipe cleaner, I formed a U with another to wipe the mud off the chamber walls. Then back out in the sun to "bake." After ''baking'', I smoke a couple of half bowls to ''fire'' the mud. Seems to work just fine. If you poke that stuff lightly with a pocket knife, it is hard as stone. Now I know what to do if I run into the same thing with my Great Danes, Diplomats or Patriots.

While the Legend will never be my favorite line, sometime you do want something for a quick smoke.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

While cigar ash works the easiest pipe ash works just fine but i hope you did research to make sure that clay your smoking in isn't poison.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fordun said:


> While cigar ash works the easiest pipe ash works just fine but i hope you did research to make sure that clay your smoking in isn't poison.


Hell,
Some folk around here eat it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If the clay was harmful, Georgia would be empty.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

MarkC said:


> If the clay was harmful, Georgia would be empty.


Amen, Brother.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> Hell,
> Some folk around here eat it.


The red is WAY better. White is sorta tasteless, with no nic hit.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> The red is WAY better. White is sorta tasteless, with no nic hit.


Red Clay with a dash of perique?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> I have 2 MM Legends that I was ready to give up on. The shank had burned back to be even with the chamber wall. This left a huge void that collected unburnable dottle and moisture, which lead to a very lousy smoke. From reading these forums, it seemed clear to me that they were excellent candidates for mudding.


I used pipe ash twice for pipe mud and it didn't really work because I needed about pint of it to fix my lousy Peterson with the drill halfway up the bowl. Couldn't get it to stay in there, because it would shrink and pop out, and I don't think cigar ash would have worked either. I might go with some basic plaster of Paris or something -- they use it cobs, right? (There is no mud around here, just loam and sand.)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Red Clay with a dash of perique?


Yeah, helps it stay lit.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

‪FLEX SEAL

Fix your potted plants, fix your water pipes, fix your tobacco pipes...

Wonder if putting this stuff in my pipe would kill me....hmmm


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Wonder if putting this stuff in my pipe would kill me....hmmm


You never know until you try.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

While I live in Georgia, my area has plenty of red clay but no none of the white kaolin clay. In all seriousness, any idea if the red works?


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> While I live in Georgia, my area has plenty of red clayI am going to try. but no none of the white kaolin clay. In all seriousness, any idea if the red works?


I am gonna try red next time just for the hell of it. Check convenience stores for white. Some black women eat it to control nausea during pregnancy.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> I am gonna try red next time just for the hell of it. Check convenience stores for white. Some black women eat it to control nausea during pregnancy.


seriously? I can't tell if you're joking.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> seriously? I can't tell if you're joking.


Eating Dirt: It Might Be Good for You - ABC News


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

User Name said:


> seriously? I can't tell if you're joking.


I am actually serious on this one.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> I am actually serious on this one.


I googled this earlier hoping to stumble across a product or brand name that I might look for at the local Walgreens, etc. One of the sites listed a study where lab rats were fed kaolin before and during pregnancy. It actually had negative effect on the mother and her pups... I hope this isn't a common practice anymore?!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I googled this earlier hoping to stumble across a product or brand name that I might look for at the local Walgreens, etc. One of the sites listed a study where lab rats were fed kaolin before and during pregnancy. It actually had negative effect on the mother and her pups... I hope this isn't a common practice anymore?!


Seems to be a common practice all over the world, and has been for centuries. The article I posted above indicated that it is good for humans, especially pregnant women, if not for rats.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

As an aside, I had a milkshake from Arby's years ago, I know...first mistake, and happened to know the shift manager at the time. He mentioned that the milkshakes came as a powdered mix and some got on his shoe and formed a hard clay like nodule. He said he looked up the ingredients and found out it contained kaolin. That's your interesting fact for the day.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kaolin is the "Kao-" of Kaopectate


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> As an aside, I had a milkshake from Arby's years ago, I know...first mistake, and happened to know the shift manager at the time. He mentioned that the milkshakes came as a powdered mix and some got on his shoe and formed a hard clay like nodule. He said he looked up the ingredients and found out it contained kaolin. That's your interesting fact for the day.


Far out! So you're telling me all I have to do is get an Arby's milkshake, put some in that stinking Peterson, let it harden and I'm good to go? :lol:

Further afield, I have this decades long irrational hatred of Arby's, having to do with the naming of the their product. It isn't a beef sandwich! Technically, yes, it's roast beef, but it's beef *sausage*, ie, ground up, pressed beef. It's like calling bologna ham. Really bugs me for some reason.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> Kaolin is the "Kao-" of Kaopectate


Never thought about it, but it makes sense.



freestoke said:


> Far out! So you're telling me all I have to do is get an Arby's milkshake, put some in that stinking Peterson, let it harden and I'm good to go? :lol:


Well, technically you need to find the powder in its unmixed form. If you didn't have such a hatred of Arby's, I'd tell to go to your local franchise and ask them to hook a brother up.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Never thought about it, but it makes sense.


Maybe instead of the milk shake mix I should get me some Kaopectate! It is a sick pipe, after all. :lol:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Whoo boy, we have some "sick" people here. Here's a thought for any of you who might want to try this. If you don't plan on being in rural central GA, try a crafts store. If they have any pottery or ceramics supplies, you may be able to find clay there.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

We go to the state fair pretty much every year and got to wondering what happened to the "good" NY ice cream. A few years back, Perry's, a great ice cream sold at the quick stop down the street, changed. Last year at the fair, we got some ice cream from some local maker that seemed to be made out of plastic -- 95 degrees and it didn't melt! Weird. Those few years ago, I went to the quick stop and bought my usual Perry's vanilla. The container was smaller, 48 oz or something instead of the regular half gallon of 64 oz, and it was made of plastic. As it turned out, the ice cream was too. Could NOT make a milkshake with it! Turned into a disgusting weak sweet slurry, but not even as good as a Wendy's Frostie. Horrible.

Now I think the penny is on its way to bouncing off the scoop: They're using kaolin, like the Arby's milkshakes mix, to substitute for some of the cream. Bet that ups the bottom line, eh? 

Well, there's still Stewart's. If that goes the way of Perry's I might have to learn to live without.


----------

